# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Vinmec ứng dụng AI nuôi cấy phôi thụ tinh ống nghiệm, cơ hội cho gia đình hiếm muộn

## phuong_hanh3112

*Là một trong những bệnh viện đầu tiên tại Việt Nam kết hợp trí tuệ nhân tạo và công nghệ nuôi phôi tự động Time-lapse, Vinmec đã khai thác triệt để những ưu việt của công nghệ hỗ trợ sinh sản mới này giúp nhiều gia đình hiếm muộn “tìm con”.*

Giải pháp thụ tinh trong ống nghiệm đã giúp nhiều cặp vợ chồng không may bị vô sinh, hiếm muộn. Trong đó, giai đoạn nuôi cấy phôi đóng vai trò vô cùng quan trọng, có tính quyết định tới thành công của một chu kỳ thụ tinh này.

*Nuôi mầm sống bằng công nghệ hiện đại*

Chị N.T.L. (Hà Nội) đang từng ngày mong chờ đứa con chào đời. May mắn đã đến với chị ngay từ lần đầu nuôi phôi tại Bệnh viện Đa khoa Quốc tế Vinmec. “_Những thước phim đầu đời của bé từ khi hình thành mầm sống đầu tiên đến suốt quá trình phát triển của phôi thật là kỳ diệu. Được nhìn thấy hình ảnh con yêu khỏe mạnh từ những ngày đầu đời, không có gì ý nghĩa hơn._” – Chị L. chia sẻ hạnh phúc khi lần đầu nhìn thấy con yêu từ giai đoạn phôi trong video trong Time - lapse.

Chị L. là một trong những bà mẹ đã được ứng dụng công nghệ mới nhất: Tủ nuôi cấy phôi nhiều ngăn tích hợp hệ thống kính hiển vi soi và camera (công nghệ Time-lapse). Với công nghệ mới này, mỗi phôi sẽ được nuôi cấy riêng biệt và được camera ghi nhận hình ảnh phôi ở các giai đoạn phôi phân chia.
 
Nhấn để phóng to ảnh

Từ tháng 11/2018, Bệnh viện Vinmec đã thực hiện nuôi cấy phôi Time- lapse, kết hợp sử dụng phần mềm trí tuệ nhân tạo để chọn được phôi tốt, tăng khả năng đậu thai IVF.

Trước đây, khi nuôi cấy bằng tủ buồng lớn và nhiều ngăn, thông tin về phôi chỉ được ghi nhận một số lần vào ngày thứ 1, thứ 3, thứ 5 sau khi tiến hành thụ tinh. Còn với tủ Time – lapse, cứ 5 phút, video hình ảnh của phôi lại được ghi nhận một lần, vì vậy toàn bộ quá trình phát triển của phôi đều được thu nhận và xử lý. Dựa trên hình ảnh tủ Time – lapse cung cấp, phần mềm trí tuệ nhân tạo sẽ hỗ trợ các bác sĩ đánh giá phôi chính xác ở từng giai đoạn dựa vào hình thái và quá trình phân chia của phôi. Đặc biệt, môi trường nuôi cấy hoàn hảo được duy trì ổn định suốt trong quá trình nuôi, đem lại chất lượng và nâng cao khả năng sống của phôi thai.

*Tủ nuôi cấy phôi hoàn hảo như cơ thể mẹ*

Áp dụng công nghệ nuôi cấy phôi Time - lapse từ tháng 12/2018, đến nay, Trung tâm Hỗ trợ sinh sản Vinmec đã thực hiện thành công hàng trăm ca nuôi phôi bằng kỹ thuật tiên tiến này.

“_Kết hợp nuôi cấy bằng công nghệ Time-lapse và đánh giá phôi bằng phần mềm trí tuệ nhân tạo Eeva giúp chọn lựa được phôi có tiềm năng phát triển cao nhất, chúng tôi có thể hạn chế tối đa những đánh giá mang tính chủ quan. Do đó, các phôi được chọn thực sự sẽ là_ _phôi tốt__ nhất và đem lại có kết quả đậu thai cao hơn_ – ThS.BS Lê Thị Phương Lan, Trung tâm hỗ trợ sinh sản Vinmec cho biết.

Hệ thống tủ nuôi cấy phôi Time-lapse Geri plus (Geri®+) đang sử dụng tại Vinmec là loại tủ nuôi cấy phôi hiện đại nhất hiện nay, tạo môi trường nuôi cấy tối ưu và hoàn hảo như bên trong cơ thể người mẹ, đồng thời loại bỏ được những hạn chế nuôi cấy bằng tủ thông thường. Theo BS.Ths Nguyễn Thị Cẩm Vân, nuôi cấy phôi và theo dõi chất lượng phôi là quá trình quan trọng, có vai trò quyết định đối với sự thành công khi thụ tinh ống nghiệm. Phôi là một mầm sống rất nhạy cảm nên môi trường nuôi phôi càng giống các điều kiện trong cơ thể người mẹ càng thuận lợi cho phôi phát triển.

Hệ thống tủ nuôi cấy phôi Time-lapse Geri®+ có nhiều ngăn, mỗi ngăn nuôi cấy một phôi độc lập nên sự phát triển của từng phôi không bị ảnh hưởng lẫn nhau. Được trang bị kính hiển vi với camera có độ phân giải cao, tủ Geri®+ sẽ thu nhận và truyền trực tiếp hình ảnh video liên tục về quá trình phát triển từng phôi tới máy tính bên ngoài.
 
Nhấn để phóng to ảnh
Hình ảnh phôi trong tủ nuôi cấy Time – lapse được truyền ra ngoài màn hình nên có thể đánh giá chất lượng phôi mà không phải mở tủ, tránh ảnh hưởng đến quá trình phát triển của phôi
Ngoài ra, dựa trên các đặc điểm trong quá trình phân chia của phôi, các bác sĩ Vinmec có thể phát hiện sớm và chính xác sự phân chia bất thường là dấu hiệu nhận biết sớm của bất thường nhiễm sắc thể. Đây được cho là nguyên nhân chủ yếu dẫn tới thất bại làm tổ nhiều lần, sảy thai và dị tật bẩm sinh. Từ đó, làm tăng tỉ lệ thành công, tăng khả năng đón em bé khỏe mạnh chào đời, đồng thời giảm thời gian và chi phí điều trị cho bệnh nhân vô sinh hiếm muộn.
 
Nhấn để phóng to ảnh
Một em bé khỏe mạnh ra đời từ phương pháp IVF tại Bệnh viện Đa khoa Quốc tế Vinmec
Tại Việt Nam, nuôi cấy phôi Time - lapse đang coi là cuộc cách mạng IVF. Trong hơn 5 năm đồng hành cùng các gia đình hiếm muộn trên hành trình tìm con yêu, các bác sĩ Vinmec không ngừng cập nhật những phương pháp mới để tăng tỉ lệ thành công IVF. Năm 2019, Vinmec ghi dấu ấn với 2 thành công lớn với phương pháp đánh giá miễn dịch tại niêm mạc tử cung kết hợp phác đồ cá thể hoá và mổ nội soi buồng tử cung sửa khuyết sẹo mổ cũ. Năm 2020, được nghiên cứu và khai thác triệt để, công nghệ Time - lapse hứa hẹn tiếp tục cùng các bác sĩ Vinmec đem lại hy vọng sớm cán đích cho các cặp vợ chồng mong con.

----------


## maylanhitachi1

* Bạn có biết: Nước sạch đóng vai trò quan trọng đối với sức khỏe và cuộc sống của mỗi người?*
Nước sạch giúp cho con người duy trì cuộc sống hàng ngày bởi con người sử dụng nước sạch để cung cấp cho các nhu cầu ăn uống, hoặc sử dụng cho các hoạt động sinh hoạt như tắm rửa, giặt giũ, rửa rau, vo gạo... Để thỏa mãn các nhu cầu vệ sinh cá nhân và sinh hoạt, mỗi người cần tới khoảng 120 lít nước/ngày.

*Bạn có biết thế nào là nước sạch?*
Nước sạch không chỉ là trong, không màu, không mùi, không vị mà còn phải an toàn đối với sức khỏe của người sử dụng. Nếu sử dụng nước không sạch thì sẽ ảnh hưởng rất lớn tới sức khỏe, vì nước là môi trường trung gian chuyển tải các chất hóa học và các loại vi khuẩn, vi rút, ký sinh trùng gây bệnh mà mắt thường không nhìn thấy được.

*Hãy là người tiêu dùng thông minh để bảo vệ sức khỏe cho bản thân và gia đình*
Bên cạnh việc nâng cao ý thức bảo vệ nguồn nước để giảm thiểu đối đa tình trạng ô nhiễm nước thì trang bị thiết bị lọc nước cũng là một trong những việc làm rất cần thiết để bảo vệ sức khỏe bản thân và gia đình.
Hiện nay, công nghệ lọc RO là công nghệ lọc tiên tiến nhất với khả năng lọc đến 99% các loại tạp chất như virut, vi khuẩn, asen, amip, các ion kim loại, thuốc trừ sâu, kim lọa nặng, các chất độc hại…
Máy lọc nước RO trên thị trường có rất nhiều thương hiệu, trong đó, máy lọc nước RO AMIDA được khách hàng đánh giá cao về chất lượng cũng như mẫu mã và giá thành sản phẩm.

[IMG][/IMG]*Máy lọc nước AMIDA là một sản phẩm công nghệ vượt trội với:*
- Hệ thống đa cấp lọc loại bỏ các tạp chất có hại trong nước, giữ lại và bổ sung các khoáng chất có lợi cho sức khỏe: làm giảm độc tố, tác nhân gây bệnh ung thư, viêm da và lão hóa; ngăn chặn vi khuẩn Amip ăn não người
- Bổ sung vi khoáng, giảm ORP, loại bỏ các gốc acid tự do có hại cho cơ thể.
- Bổ sung chất điện giải và khoáng chất cần thiết cho nước, nâng cao PH, trung hoà acid dư.
- Ổn định vị ngọt tự nhiên của nước.
- Khả năng loại bỏ 99,9% Amip, Asen, các Ion kim loại nặng, Virus, Vi khuẩn các tạp chất khác cho nguồn nước tinh khiết.
- Máy lọc nước AMIDA sử dụng màng lọc RO Của tập đoàn DOW - USA được NSF chứng nhận và khuyên dùng.

Để được tư vấn cụ thể, vui lòng liên hệ 1900 96 96 20
AMIDA – Vì sức khỏe cộng đồng!

----------

